# SBM Advanced Calculator



## CherylMoore (May 18, 2019)

Hi, totally a newb here trying to understand the SBM Calculator. The percentage of oils are easy enough to understand. Also, the percentage of my KOH.  I don't know how to accommodate the percentage of glycerin. Isn't that why I am doing the calculator? Superfatting no more than 3% is my understanding on liquid Soap. I would really like to make my some nice recipes for liquid Soap but, don't feel comfortable with inputting the amount of glycerin? Can anyone help explain this to me. I would so appreciate it. 

Cheryl


----------



## Susie (May 18, 2019)

You really should switch to either Soapmakingfriend or Soapee.com.  Both are worlds easier than SBM.  It was great back in the day when it was one of the few that you could make a hybrid soap on, but now lots of them do.

You just need to decide how much glycerin you are going to use, and subtract that amount from the "water".  It isn't that complicated.

Example, you want to use 33% glycerin and your total water amount is 10 oz.  You subtract 3.3 oz of water from the 10 oz, then add the remainder of the water amount as water, and 3.3 oz glycerin.  It really isn't complicated.


----------

